# Voodoo lady snow predicts 2009 - 2010



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 19, 2009)

i did my yearly trip down to the Big Easy, and in between some beers and gumbo i checked out the voodoo lady. she greeted me with that same glaucoma crossed eyed stare thats still scary but this time smiled and said.. i remember you.. you like snow.. you got bad weather coming (laughing). we sat down and i got a reading,nothing earth shattering on a personal level so i brought up the weather again...by the way what do you mean bad weather coming.... lotsa storms this year for you.. all the cards say so. when i asked. good storm around christmas to early january.storms come in twos all winter wed.and sat. cold cold in feb. i gave her 20 bucks and said i'd keep in touch. get a good jacket she said as i left. last year she was pretty good. lets see what happens this year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## bvibert (Nov 20, 2009)

I hope she's more reliable than the weather people.


----------



## severine (Nov 20, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope she's more reliable than the weather people.



Should be. Direct line to the gods.


----------



## billski (Nov 20, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> i did my yearly trip down to the Big Easy, and in between some beers and gumbo i checked out the voodoo lady. she greeted me with that same glaucoma crossed eyed stare thats still scary but this time smiled and said.. i remember you.. you like snow.. you got bad weather coming (laughing). we sat down and i got a reading,nothing earth shattering on a personal level so i brought up the weather again...by the way what do you mean bad weather coming.... lotsa storms this year for you.. all the cards say so. when i asked. good storm around christmas to early january.storms come in twos all winter wed.and sat. cold cold in feb. i gave her 20 bucks and said i'd keep in touch. get a good jacket she said as i left. last year she was pretty good. lets see what happens this year.



Refresh my memory.  Where is she located?  I need to go pay a visit......


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 22, 2009)

billski said:


> Refresh my memory.  Where is she located?  I need to go pay a visit......



ya know I'm always a little looped whenever i do this but i think it's east of Canal and south of Bourbon... i think maybe around Royal and Esplanade. she's a friend of a friend and kind of does it on the side. i love when she's right.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 22, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


>



Weened again!! thanks dude. i have to tell you a little story.. a friend of mine came by today with photos of us from the Dead playing at Roosevelt Stadium in Jersey City NJ... summer  of 73? i think... my first show.. they still had the wall of sound...blew me away... i was hooked. what a long strange trip its been.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 22, 2009)

Wow. The northeast is going to get bad weather and lots of storms this winter. Sounds like $20 well spent to me.


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2009)

Did you catch Buckwheat when you down in the Big Easy?


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Nov 22, 2009)

marcski said:


> Did you catch Buckwheat when you down in the Big Easy?



No not this time. My family and I are good friends with Terrance Simien who was the first winner of the grammy in the newly made Zydeco category. Check him out if you haven't heard or seen him before. We usually visit him and his family down in Lafayette in Sept. when they have the Festival Acadiens. Its a great festival... small, just really for the town.. but all this talent.. Zachary Richard, Steve Riley, Sonny Landreth... reallly the core of Canjun /Zydeco music. just fun.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 23, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I hope she's more reliable than the weather people.



Hmm, suppose it might be her day profession...?


----------

